# οι μπαταχτσήδες



## Cynastros

Προσφάτως άκουσα κάποιον να λέει   , ‘’.. οι μπαταχτσήδες οι πολιτικοί καταλήστεψαν την Ελλάδα ..’’  

Αυτή η λέξη είναι τουρκική απ’ ότι ξέρω, δεν μπορώ όμως να την αντιστοιχήσω με κάποια ελληνική, που να αποδίδει ακριβώς το νόημα της. Θα ήθελα επίσης και την αντίστοιχη της στα αγγλικά. Ευχαριστώ .


----------



## cougr

Μήπως κάνει εδώ το "απατεώνες";

Edit:Μια αγγλική λέξη που μου έρχεται στο νού είναι το "rogues".

Μπορείς να μας δώσεις τον ορισμό του "οι μπαταχτσήδες", για να επιβεβαιωθώ αν κατάλαβα την λέξη σωστά;


----------



## shawnee

The WR Turkish dictionary is helpful with 'bahtziz - unfortunate, unlucky', where 'baht' means luck. I remain interested to know how the Greek rendered 'Batahtzides' is used.


----------



## cougr

shawnee said:


> I remain interested to know how the Greek rendered 'Batahtzides' is used.



My understanding of the term -and this is only an educated guess - is that of someone who habitually or unconscionably refuses to pay his debts or who wrongfully and deceitfully misuses someone elses money. In Greece today the term is often used to describe politicians and bureaucrats who have supposedly misused public funds.  In which case the terms welcher(welsher), swindler, fraudster, rogue etc are some English definitions that come to mind.


----------



## Cynastros

Συμφωνώ  με  τον   cougr    ο  <μπαταχτσής> είναι αυτός που καταχράται τον υλικό πλούτο , που κάποιοι του εμπιστεύθηκαν .  Όμως το ‘’απατεώνας’’ είναι νομίζω, κάτι που περιλαμβάνει πολλές κατηγορίες εξαπάτησης . Ο μπαταχτσής  είναι αυτός, που μάλλον όχι μόνο από δόλο, αλλά και από _διαρκή ανικανότητα_, ‘’αδυνατεί’’ να επιστρέψει τα  χρήματα.    Όπως αναφέρει  ο   shawnee   , ίσως η μόνιμη _δικαιολογία_ τους είναι η ‘’ατυχία ‘’. 
   Συμπληρωματικά να παρατηρήσω , ότι ο απατεώνας δεν εξαπατά τους ‘’δικούς του’’, σε αντίθεση με τον μπαταχτσή , που τα παίρνει απ’ όπου ευκαιρεί.


----------



## cougr

cynastros said:


> Συμφωνώ  με  τον   cougr    ο  <μπαταχτσής> είναι αυτός που καταχράται τον υλικό πλούτο , που κάποιοι του εμπιστεύθηκαν .  Όμως το ‘’απατεώνας’’ είναι νομίζω, κάτι που περιλαμβάνει πολλές κατηγορίες εξαπάτησης . Ο μπαταχτσής  είναι αυτός, που μάλλον όχι μόνο από δόλο, αλλά και από _διαρκή ανικανότητα_, ‘’αδυνατεί’’ να επιστρέψει τα  χρήματα.    Όπως αναφέρει  ο   shawnee   , ίσως η μόνιμη _δικαιολογία_ τους είναι η ‘’ατυχία ‘’.
> Συμπληρωματικά να παρατηρήσω , ότι ο απατεώνας δεν εξαπατά τους ‘’δικούς του’’, σε αντίθεση με τον μπαταχτσή , που τα παίρνει απ’ όπου ευκαιρεί.



Ευχαριστώ Σύναστρε που μπήκες στο κόπο να μας περιγράψεις τον ορισμό. Η περιγραφή που δώσατε ακυρώνει όλους τους αγγλικούς όρους που είχα προτείνει, εφόσον αυτοί  αναγκαστικά εμπεριέχουν την έννοια της απάτης ή ξεγέλασης. Και τώρα δεν έχω καμμία ιδέα, ούτε για  αγγλικούς, μήτε για "ελληνικούς" αντίστοιχους όρους της λέξης. Ίσως να μας διαφωτίσει κάποιος άλλος.


----------



## ireney

Σύμφωνα με το λεξικό του Μπαμπινιώτη, η λέξη προέρχεται από το τούρκικο batakçi < batak "βούρκος" και δίνει ως συνώνυμο το "αναξιόχρεος" και το "κακοπληρωτής". Κανένα από τα δύο όμως δεν έχει, κατά τη γνώμη μου, ακριβώς την ιδια "χροιά" με το μπαταξής.


----------



## winegrower

Μπατακτσής ή μπαταχτσής ή μπαταξής (Λεξικό Τριανταφυλλίδη): αυτός που συστηματικά αποφεύγει να πληρώσει τα χρέη του, ο κακοπληρωτής και κατ' επέκτασιν ο απατεώνας.
Συνεπώς οι αγγλικοί όροι welsher, dodger και κάποιοι άλλοι που πρότεινε ο Cougr είναι κατά τη γνώμη μου δόκιμοι.


----------



## Cynastros

Σε κάποιο πρόχειρο  αγγλοελληνικό λεξικό,  πριν από λίγο  βρήκα το μπαταξής ως ,  dead beat  έπειτα  από νέα μετάφραση φάνηκε ως  Κακοπληρωτής  [όπως και εσείς απαντήσατε],  δεν ξέρω πόσο σωστή είναι η μετάφραση αυτή, είναι πάντως δεκτή. 
  Δέχομαι και το απατεών ως σωστό επίσης , αφού ένας κακοπληρωτής σκαρφίζεται ένα σωρό πλάνες για να κερδίσει χρόνο .
   Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τη συμμετοχή στο θέμα.


----------

